# Belly To The FlOOR!



## candygodiva (Dec 9, 2010)

Zomg! I was just browsing one of my boyfriends new blogs,
Obesitay.com, and I found this picture of myself,
I don't even remember posing for.
I thought the folks on the Weight Board would appreciate it. 







Yes, the image is HUGE! That's the way he wanted it though.
The man's got good taste. LOL

Of course it's reaching the floor because of the damage I've done to my bed.
It's broked. I can't even have a bed on a frame, cause I'll bend metal to.
I'm really rough on furniture.

Anyway, I hope y'all enjoy! <3

Love and Candykisses
:wubu::kiss2::wubu::kiss2:


----------



## wreckless1967 (Dec 9, 2010)

Hi Candy 
I have a curvy girlfriend though not as big as your lovely self and we too need a new bed. Now I have my own engineering business and I am going to build us an extra strong bed from steel that will never creak groan or ever break, you would break the house before you break my creation, it will also have beautifull iron scroll work and detail, so not like nasty hospital issue strong beds. I will be posting pictures in a thread I started in .fantasy feeder Lifestyle. And maybe on this site too and if its a success we will make to order to. Best regards xxxx Roger


----------



## firelord85 (Dec 9, 2010)

I love the angle of this shot.  :wubu:


----------



## Oldtimer76 (Dec 9, 2010)

You are by far the sexiest person I've ever seen:smitten:


----------



## Seth Warren (Dec 9, 2010)

candygodiva said:


> Of course it's reaching the floor because of the damage I've done to my bed. It's broked. I can't even have a bed on a frame, cause I'll bend metal to.
> 
> I'm really rough on furniture.



*inappropriate comment*

*snickering*


----------



## knobby59 (Dec 10, 2010)

Wow.
That is just, um, wow.:smitten::smitten:


----------



## candygodiva (Dec 10, 2010)

hehe <3 Glad y'all are enjoying that. <3


----------



## KHayes666 (Dec 11, 2010)

I know what you mean.

Should see my old bed, my g/f and I destroyed the shit out of it lol


----------



## candygodiva (Dec 11, 2010)

*Destructofatties!*
hehe 



KHayes666 said:


> I know what you mean.
> 
> Should see my old bed, my g/f and I destroyed the shit out of it lol


----------



## rubens_feeder (Dec 26, 2010)

Very very sexy! You look so hot and this is a compliment from me, that I totally love large hanging bellies and have seen a lot of them!

Markus (aka Rubens_Feeder)


----------



## candygodiva (Dec 26, 2010)

Why thank you, Darlin!  <3 *huggles* I love my big belly.



rubens_feeder said:


> Very very sexy! You look so hot and this is a compliment from me, that I totally love large hanging bellies and have seen a lot of them!
> 
> Markus (aka Rubens_Feeder)


----------



## Totmacher (Dec 26, 2010)

candygodiva said:


> Why thank you, Darlin!  <3 *huggles* I love my big belly.



Restating the _heck_ out of the obvious, but you're far from the only one  . Thank you _so_ much for sharing and we do appreciate it,


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Dec 26, 2010)

You are ooey-gooey attractiveness incarnate. 8D


----------



## degek2001 (Dec 31, 2010)

Wow, thank you for sharing this lovely pic of your amazing tummy. I am totally in love... <3 Henk


----------



## candygodiva (Dec 31, 2010)

Glad y'all like  <3


----------



## Russell Williams (Dec 31, 2010)

One my daughter was eight or 10 she developed the habit of bouncing and pouncing on her bed. She bounced so much that she bent the sidebars out. I took perhaps a 15 foot length of steel cable and, using a reducing screw pulled the sidebars back in the place.

My daughter kept bouncing and bouncing and, though I forget why, the frame bent or broken again.

At this point I decided to make a platform bed. With my daughter helping me and using a piece of, I believe it was three-quarter inch, plywood to put the mattress on top of and, three-quarter or 5/8 inch plywood, for the supporting framework we built the platform bed. That was about 20 years ago and my daughter no longer bounces on the bed but the bed frame is still very good.


----------



## Noir (Jan 7, 2011)

One of the sexiest women on earth. No contest


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jan 7, 2011)

candygodiva said:


> Of course it's reaching the floor because of the damage I've done to my bed.
> It's broked. I can't even have a bed on a frame, cause I'll bend metal to.
> I'm really rough on furniture.
> 
> ...



Hey Candy,

Gorgeous as always! I have the problem, except the bed being on the floor is too low. you can use cinder blocks to raise the best if it ever gets too hard to get up

*muah*


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 8, 2011)

Y'see, folks? This is what good ol' Louisiana cooking can do for ya! Get some today!


----------



## p321rich (Jan 17, 2011)

A beautiful face and a great body, a perfect combination.


----------



## candygodiva (Jan 17, 2011)

haha yeah, the bed being on the floor is kind of a visual cheat. i still thought the image was pretty spectacular.  lol i thought about raising the bed up on cinder blox, but considering the bed itself, including the box is broken in the middle, the floor is better. it's crushed all the way across the mid section. i broked it! lol


----------



## candygodiva (Jan 17, 2011)

and YES LORD, Lloyd is right, Louisiana cookin is da bomb-omb! :wubu: i'll be cookin' up a pot of jambalya later on dis week dahlin!


----------



## AlethaBBW (Jan 18, 2011)

Speaking of Louisiana and gulf coast cooking: Cuz, I think we both need to celebrate carnival season with some king cake.


----------



## knobby59 (Jan 18, 2011)

candygodiva said:


> and YES LORD, Lloyd is right, Louisiana cookin is da bomb-omb! :wubu: i'll be cookin' up a pot of jambalya later on dis week dahlin!



That explains a lot.:eat2:
NOLA is one of the great food towns on the planet!!!!!!


----------



## candygodiva (Jan 19, 2011)

I saw someone with a King Cake in Wal-Mart the other day.. I was so jealous! omnomnom!



AlethaBBW said:


> Speaking of Louisiana and gulf coast cooking: Cuz, I think we both need to celebrate carnival season with some king cake.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Jan 19, 2011)

candygodiva said:


> I saw someone with a King Cake in Wal-Mart the other day.. I was so jealous! omnomnom!



Really, you could eat up a whole king cake! My, that's impressive! What's the recovery time (there's got to be such a thing as a cake hangover). 

Oh my, that's quite a belly. Does it ever keep you of balance? Just askin'. I mean no disrespect. Peace

- Turd Ferguson (aka Burt Reynolds)


----------



## Miskatonic (Feb 25, 2011)

Cool. I wish I could meet a lady like you.


----------



## pharmmajor (Feb 25, 2011)

Looking absolutely lovely, Candy.


----------



## Spooky (Feb 27, 2011)

Belly To The Floor is a BEATIFUL picture.

It would also be a great name for a publishing company.

--Spooky


----------



## cl6672 (May 17, 2012)

amazing shot Candy!! :smitten:


----------



## kendall (Jul 7, 2012)

belly to the floor indeed. 

the alternative is the put down a 6 x6 x3 piece of memory foam on the floor with a 6x6x1 '' memory foam topper. the only problem is its harder for a 500 plus woman to get up from the floor. however at 600-900 its so hard to get up period that being helped manually or by a mechanical lift is almost always necessary. 
if you break the floor you would also do so in a heavy sturdy bed 3' higher. 
if you choose you get total securiity as you can never roll off the cushion and you dont have to pay to move a heavy bed. some people are so conditioned to feel that a raised bed is civilived and 'sleeping on the floor' is primitive they cannot adapt. for those who can, its cheap and easy. to clean you just pick up the foam and shake it out. generally you use a zipper cover so you don't clean it just as you dont cllean a mattress. for ultra fat or thin alike memory fam is the most cmfortable surface. 75% can be chea medium foam under the memory foam.


----------



## BigFA (Jul 9, 2012)

That photo is so hot! Your belly is absolutely amazing. You made my day.:smitten:


----------



## 62chevy (Jul 9, 2012)

I think we need a Belly to the floor part 2 lol. This is a hot pic


----------



## JASmith (Sep 12, 2012)

That really is impressive work...


----------

